# 20 buttery and delicious shortbread cookies



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

20 buttery and delicious shortbread cookies
Nothing says the holidays quite like shortbread.
http://www.chatelaine.com/recipes/recipe-collections/best-shortbread-cookie-recipes/?utm=%3Futm_source%3Dnewsletter%26utm_medium%3Dem%26utm_campaign%3Dche_food


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you. I have saved these to my recipe folder.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, boy, I really should have checked KP earlier today - this is all my scribbles from hunting down shortbread variations just this afternoon. And here you had 20 of them! Thanks.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely recipes, thank you for posting.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

What a great website! Thanks for sharing it; I have it in my favorite places for future reference.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Now I need two of me - one to knit and the other to bake cookies. (Love shortbread cookies!!!) Thanks


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for posting....I was recently offered a shortbread bar, a good half inch thick, it was so good; I wish I had the recipe, but for now, one on your link will do.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

asty said:


> Thank you for posting....I was recently offered a shortbread bar, a good half inch thick, it was so good; I wish I had the recipe, but for now, one on your link will do.


This is just about the easiest cookie to make on the planet.

*My Scottish grandfather's recipe*: 1/2# butter (2 sticks or 1 cup) + 1/2 c sugar + 2 c flour. Pat into cookie sheet. Poke holes throughout (that has a technical name, but it's slipped my mind), and flatten outside perimeter a little with a fork. Pre-cut into squares or bars (easier to cut later without cracking any).

Now either bake according to other "normal" recipes online or my grandmother's way (I stick to hers simply because it works for me - and tradition!) -

Her instructions were bake high for 20 min., med. for 20 min. , and the lowest setting for final 20 minutes.

I don't recall what kind of oven she had, but I now use 350°, 300° & 250°. When done (they should still be light colored, but not doughy)*, cool a couple minutes, then cut apart & transfer to a wire rack.

We don't use vanilla or cornstarch, but I've seen recipes that do. I don't think they're very authentic, but you should bake whatever suits you. I do use salted butter & am not positive that's correct. But I get a shortbread I like, so I'll probably never change it. 
My mom's Australian and makes a circle cut into wedges after baking. Don't know if that's an Aussie thing, or her own preference, but it's a nice look.

*Mom & I disagree here. She likes hers more browned. I like mine on the blond-ish side.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

It was going to drive me crazy - it's docking:
_A baking technique in which regularly spaced holes are poked all over the surface of a dough to promote a crisp baked surface (crackers, pet treats, pie shells, all may be docked before baking).	_


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I unfortunately started cookie baking a couple days ago. Unfortunately because I can't quit eating the shortbread.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

jvallas said:


> I unfortunately started cookie baking a couple days ago. Unfortunately because I can't quit eating the shortbread.


They do look good! I will try a batch today, for sure! Thank you for the baking tips!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

asty said:


> They do look good! I will try a batch today, for sure! Thank you for the baking tips!


Try not to eat them all.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

I probably will )


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

asty said:


> I probably will )


Then give in with wild abandon and enjoy them guilt free!


----------

